# Fischerkarte Oberösterreich -> Deutschland ?



## floctiosus (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit mehreren Jahren die Fischerkarte für Oberösterreich die ich nach einer mehrtätigen Schulung ausgestellt bekommen habe.

Meinen Wohnsitz hatte und habe ich in Deutschland, Oberbayern.

Nachdem ich sehr gerne auch in Deutschland angeln würde überlege ich jetzt welche Möglichkeiten es gibt den Schein anerkennen zu lassen.

Ich habe schon viel Gesetzestext gewälzt, allerdings nur ältere Auszüge finden können.

Aktuell müsste ja auch das EU-Recht beachtet werden.

Grüße
Flo


----------



## Petri_Heil1 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Fischerkarte Oberösterreich -> Deutschland ?*

Das wird nichts werden hab meinen Schein auch in OÖ gemacht. Geh mal zum Ordnugsamt und probiers mal bei mir hat das umschreiben leider nicht geklappt#q aber egal wohne ja fast an der grenze du hättest einen Wohnsitz in OÖ haben müssen dann wärs ohne probleme gegangen.


----------



## Tom (16. September 2009)

*AW: Fischerkarte Oberösterreich -> Deutschland ?*

Hi Petr1_Heil1,

habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Wenn du einen oberösterreichischen Fischerschein und einen Wohnsitz in Oberösterreich hast, dann kannst du den Schein umschreiben lassen sodass du auch einen deutschen hast? 
Ich habe Wohnsitz in D un OÖ aber kann das kaum glauben?
Danke
Tom


----------



## Ulli3D (16. September 2009)

*AW: Fischerkarte Oberösterreich -> Deutschland ?*

Wer als Deutscher seinen 1. Wohnsitz z. B. in Österreich hat und dort einen Fischereischein gemacht hat, der kann in Deutschland in der Regel keine Gewässerkarte erwerben. Als Deutscher muss er seinen Fischereischein in Deutschland machen.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn er Österreicher ist, dann braucht er keinen deutschen Fischereischein, um Gewässerkarten zu erwerben.


----------

